# Best custom bow strings?



## nwla_bow_hunter (Jun 1, 2014)

Aaaaand go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadD. (Aug 23, 2014)

Really? Quite the can of worms you're opening here. 

Lots of good string makers out there, and you're only going to get people to claim that they've selected the best one.


Ok. I'll start. I'm very happy with the quality of Twisted X strings. Very nice craftsmanship, and Shane is a nice fella. That said, you may be disappointed if you're in a hurry. His strings are taking about 3 weeks... I think he was within a day or two of 3 weeks for both my Halon X and my Victory. Personally, I don't mind the wait, if it means that I get what I want. Some other folks need quicker gratification.


If you're in a hurry, you'll either need to develop some patience, or look elsewhere. Not knocking anyone. He just takes some time. Beautiful stings, but it'll be a minute.


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter (Jun 1, 2014)

Just looking to see who's had the best luck with what brands. Thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

JBK strings have a two year warranty, Twisted X are also great.--BB


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

I've shot a lot of different brand strings and by far 60X tops them all.


----------



## Tbass3574 (Jan 2, 2013)

Buckslayers, perfect fit, high quality strings!


----------



## moose_macdaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Just got a set of 60X on my new bow and really like them so far. Have Vapor Trail on my Carbon Element and thought they were very solid as well.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I have shot the wares of several makers on AT over the past 6 years and have given Mike/retrieverfishin of Catfish Custom Strings my continuous string business the past couple years for good reason. He is a fellow west Michigan guy, builds top shelf strings, has great service and competitive pricing. Check out the link below for my latest experience with Catfish Customs.....post #15 shows a pix he posted of my strings that are going on my 2016 RTX Prime Rival. Outstanding quality on all aspects of the strings and cables.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4834857


----------



## Sadaddy (Jan 11, 2017)

Another vote for Catfish Customs! Mike makes some great strings!


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter (Jun 1, 2014)

What material does he use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Center Circle

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

spotshot said:


> I've shot a lot of different brand strings and by far 60X tops them all.


   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

John Moiser of Johns Custom Archery BCY(mercury) beautiful strings. I've had him finish and shipped at my door within a week. I've only used him 60x Vapor Trail and a few others. So many choices I just love his strings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

That's hard to answer unless someone has truly tried many of them to give a honest opinion? Most are just going to tell you what they use, and just in this thread 2 customs mentioned, I recently read complaints with them?


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I've been using 60x strings for about 5 years.... I've never had a reason to even consider anything else.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Stage 1 Strings for the 10-12 years with no problems at all!


----------



## Connaghan (Feb 7, 2017)

Im looking for a new company to try as well. Not having the best experience with vapor trail right now.


----------



## razz40 (Sep 27, 2006)

Center Circle


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I've been always using Hogg Wire Custom Strings and love them. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Another vote for Twisted X Strings. Shane Teel builds an awesome string !

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Hogg Wire


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Americas Best Bowstrings...cuz it says "best" in the title- so you know it's true.


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter (Jun 1, 2014)

Does anyone use that new BCY Mercury material? If so how does t compare to the BCY-X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

There are a few good builders on here, honestly I have shot all but 2 of them on my bows. I can honestly say I have been happy with all of them except for Vapor Trail . Just my 2 cents... Now I'm shooting for the gentleman in my signature. Not going to push it down your throat . Just giving you another option. Good hunting....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Romez17 (Jan 30, 2017)

I bought a used bow from here and the strings & cables were quite beat up. So I replaced them with a set from 60x, high quality, received them fairly quick, and they were for for a good price. Highly recommend


----------



## Hoover388 (Oct 28, 2016)

Winners choice went downhill for a while, but they've been great for the last year in my experience. I use them because my local shop sells them. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## petertom (Feb 12, 2007)

Threadz


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

ricksmathew said:


> *Stage 1 *Strings for the 10-12 years with no problems at all!


I've shot a lot, these are the only ones that stand the test of time. Rock solid....and the servings are amazing, I don't even have separation where cams are radical. Wes builds the best strings I've owned. I'd take a chance at 60X, but that's it.


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

No such thing as best...there are many good builders here on AT. However; I will make a recommendation...I am shooting JBK and they have been excellent. His prices are very good and the servings are top notch. He has a 2 year warranty.


----------



## pastprime (Mar 4, 2015)

JBK makes excellent strings and his customer service is superb. Keep up the good work Jeff.


----------



## jamnss (Aug 20, 2012)

Threadz Custom Bowstrings. Jerry and Margie are great to deal with and are shooters also. http://www.threadzbowstrings.com/


----------



## ohioarcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Rouge


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

NY12020 said:


> No such thing as best...there are many good builders here on AT. However; I will make a recommendation...I am shooting JBK and they have been excellent. His prices are very good and the servings are top notch. He has a 2 year warranty.


Sir i agree, but you don't know how many times i've heard "his stuff is great, it's the best, it's solid", just to get it and it's worse than the stock set I took off.


----------



## Super Roop (Dec 13, 2016)

Shane @ twisted x gets my vote!!!!


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

Early Ice said:


> Sir i agree, but you don't know how many times i've heard "his stuff is great, it's the best, it's solid", just to get it and it's worse than the stock set I took off.


LOL I hear that!


----------



## burnerjustin (Oct 10, 2009)

Twisted x. Mic drop


----------



## Charina (Jul 30, 2015)

ChadD. said:


> Ok. I'll start. I'm very happy with the quality of Twisted X strings. Very nice craftsmanship, and Shane is a nice fella. That said, you may be disappointed if you're in a hurry. His strings are taking about 3 weeks...


4 weeks will pass between order as arrival as of late. Just got notice last night that status changed to processing, two days before four week mark.


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

Buckslayer


----------



## bullybbq (Feb 16, 2010)

Hogwire Strings.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

I am in the market as well for a new set. I will tell ya this a lot of people love 60X but I bought a bow from a guy on here that put a set of 60X strings on and they are the worst strings I have ever seen. He put them on 2 weeks before I got the bow. Strings look new when I got the bow and a couple hundred shots in the serving on the bottom was separating super bad. Where the cam rolled over it had separated about a 1/8th of an inch and was loose in most areas. Every string maker has their bad day unfortunately as a second buy I was not able to let them make it right.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Hogg Wire all day every day.


----------



## lonehara (Feb 10, 2006)

Mike at Catfish Customs - his prices are very resonable


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm a builder and I've used a bunch of sets from others and I'll tell you two that I would give my money to and not think twice. Twisted X and Hogwire. 

The wait times will be longer than 60x or others but Shane and Rob do excellent work. They're worth it and truly are set it and forget it. I appreciate the work they do much more now that I build. Their attention to detail is fantastic. 

There's a lot of good ones out there and a lot of bad. There's a lot of "quantity" builders out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSwift (Aug 27, 2012)

XFire custom strings. Check them out. You won't be disappointed


----------



## Itbvolks (Mar 16, 2015)

I use JBK and HogWire pretty much exclusively. Neither has ever produced a poorly performing set for me - even having custom lengths built as requested...


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm thinking I'm going to roll with Hog Wire


----------



## Mathew Lyman (Feb 25, 2017)

Ive tried several makers and most are good, right now I would go with JBK if I was going to place an order


----------



## makauena (Feb 7, 2019)

Great Information, thanks


----------



## BAR3G (Jun 23, 2014)

I just put a set of Gas Strings on my 3d bow. Ordered on Monday morning they were in my mail box Friday. So far very happy with them.


----------



## Baywaters123 (Sep 14, 2018)

Brite Strings get my vote.


----------



## linc (Jan 25, 2003)

Romez17 said:


> I bought a used bow from here and the strings & cables were quite beat up. So I replaced them with a set from 60x, high quality, received them fairly quick, and they were for for a good price. Highly recommend


The BEST string and cable maker is GAS string. They will treat you like family


----------

